# Nervendes Refresh-Klicken abstellbar?



## Founder (7. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich eine Seite bastele, die sich automatisch alle paar Sekunden neu lädt, ist in Windows bei jedem Laden ein nervender Klick zu hören. Kann man das irgendwie abstellen (ohne gleich die Soundboxen auf leise stellen zu müssen oder Sound auf Webseiten zu deaktivieren)?


Danke für evtl. Hilfe,


Lotexx.


----------



## split (7. April 2004)

Das liegt am Browser; meines Wissens nach kann man das nicht abstellen.


----------



## Founder (7. April 2004)

Gibt es da nicht wenigstens irgendeine Browseroption, wo man das Geklicke abstellen kann?


----------



## xxenon (7. April 2004)

mal ne prinzips-frage: stört  dich das klicken nur bei dir, oder willst du es für deine seiten generell abschalten?

ich hab zwar auch keine ahnung ob und wie man das macht, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es mit html selbst nicht geht. Ebenso sicher bin ich mir, dass es eine möglichkeit gibt, das klicken im browser zu deaktivieren...


regards...


----------



## zeromancer (7. April 2004)

Mal ne noch dümmere Frage:
Welcher Browser?

Falls IE, dann solltest Du einfach mal bei den Soundoptionen von Windows nachsehen und/oder die Sounds generell abschalten.

Oder noch besser: Speaker aus  

Oder hab ich da was komplett falsch verstanden? ;-)


----------



## Founder (8. April 2004)

Bisher habe ich eine solche Option weder im Browser (es ist der IE) noch in der Systemsteuerung gefunden.

Aber ich will mal sagen, worum es überhaupt geht. Ich gebe Fremdprachenunterricht per Voicechat. Gleichzeitig benutze ich für meine Schüler eine HTML-Seite als "Tafel" auf der sich auch fremdländische Schriften ja groß darstellen lassen. Damit meine Schüler nicht ständig auf "Aktualisieren" klicken müssen, wenn ich etwas neues reingeschrieben habe, sollte sich die Seite selbst aktualisieren. Leider nervt uns das Geklicke im Hintergrund.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung?

Gibt es das Geklicke eigentlich auch, wenn es ein JavaScript-Fenster ist, das sich ständig aktualisiert?


----------



## Quaese (8. April 2004)

Hi,

hast Du es schon mal in der Systemsteuerung versucht (bei Win XP)?

Systemsteuerung->Souds und Audiogeräte

Dort Kartei-Tab "Sounds" auswählen. Im Fenster "Programmereignisse" den 
Eintrag "Windows Explorer" suchen. Hier den Ereignissen "Navigation starten" 
und "Navigation beenden" als Sound "kein" zuweisen.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter ...

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## zeromancer (8. April 2004)

Warum nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass wir alle an einander vorbeireden?


----------



## xxenon (8. April 2004)

Also mal zu allererst geb ich Quaese teilweise recht. man kann über das genannte menu die ie-sounds steuern... ich glaube allerdings nicht dass auch das refresh-klicken damit zusammenhängt. bei mir zumindest macht der ie dieses garstige geräusch sowieso nicht.

ansonsten würd ich vorschlagen einen anderen browser zu verwenden, zb mozilla firefox (kann ich persönlich nur weiterempfehlen). da du sowieso nur mit bekannten usern zusammenarbeitest sollte die umstellung kein großes problem darstellen.

regards...


----------



## smarti (9. April 2004)

ich habe folgendem Code im IE6, Opera6 und Netscape7.10 getestet, da klickt nichts:


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" CONTENT="1; URL=seite1.htm">
<title>Seite1</title>
</head>
<body>
Seite 1
</body>
</html>
```


nimm den Code und speicher Ihn als seite1.htm

Gruß
smarti


----------



## Founder (12. April 2004)

Ich habe es jetzt über die Systemsteuerung versucht - es klappt  .

Aber Smarti, eine Frage: Warum sollte ausgerechnet Dein Code ohne Klicken sein? Meiner sieht auch nicht viel anders aus...


Danke an alle!


----------



## YU-Koda (14. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von smarti _
> *ich habe folgendem Code im IE6, Opera6 und Netscape7.10 getestet, da klickt nichts:
> 
> Gruß
> smarti *



Ist klar dass Du nichts klicken hörst. Das Klicken erscheint *nur*  beim Internet Explorer und gehört zu den Standardsignaltönen. Netscape & Co sind keine Bestandteile von Windows. Eigentlich kommt ja der Signalton vom Windows Explorer. Aber der IE nutzt den ja und somit auch den Standardsignalton


----------

